# Jobsituation Suchen Programmierer



## Paddy1282 (11 November 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mal in der Rund hier fragen wie gerade die Jobsituation als SPS Programmierer ist, wir haben eine freie Stelle als Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik zu vergeben. Haben die Stelle schon in der Regionalen Tagesszeitung und bei der Arbeitsagentur ausgeschrieben jedoch war die Resonanz noch nicht so groß. Habt Ihr noch eine Idee wo wir die Stelle Ausschreiben könnten, würde es sinn machen die Stellen hier im Forum auszuschreiben, oder sind gute Programmierer einfach rar.

Mfg.
Patrick H.


----------



## vierlagig (11 November 2008)

wo ist das?
es gibt viele, die hier inserieren, meistens fehlt das feedback, ob sie hier fündig geworden sind, aber es kann nicht schaden!


----------



## Question_mark (11 November 2008)

*Stellenausschreibung, warum nicht ...*

Hallo,



			
				Paddy1282 schrieb:
			
		

> würde es sinn machen die Stellen hier im Forum auszuschreiben, oder sind gute Programmierer einfach rar.



Zwei Fragen, eine Antwort : Ja ...

Aber es ist bestimmt sinnvoll und angebracht, die Stellenausschreibung hier im Forum zu veröffentlichen, da ist schon einiges an Potential bei den Forumsteilnehmern vorhanden. Versuch macht klug ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2008)

Paddy1282 schrieb:


> würde es sinn machen die Stellen hier im Forum auszuschreiben


 
Einfach mal fragen kostet ja nichts und schaden wird es auch nicht. Kannst ja mal hier reinstellen, dann wirst du auch sehen, wie die Resonanz ausfällt.


----------



## ralfi (12 November 2008)

Also reinstellen kannst das hier immer. Um mal vom "Feld" zu berichten - gute Programmierer gibts so gut wie gar nicht am Markt. Man kann sie nur abwerben und mit Geld locken. Es gibt zwar viele die S7 können, aber ich sag mal 50% von denen können nur die Grundlagen oder sind sehr unerfahren. Interessant ist auch die Gehaltsspanne von Programmierern. Also seid so schlau und haltet euch an keinerlei vorgaben aus irgendwelchen Gewerkschafts Vorschlägen oder Tariftabellen. Dafür bekommt ihr keinen guten Prog.

gruß

Ralf


----------



## Gebs (12 November 2008)

Hallo Paddy,

bei uns ist es das Gleiche. Wir suchen schon seit längerem Mitarbeiter für unsere
Niederlassung, haben aber weder über Annoncen noch über Recruiting-Agenturen 
Leute bekommen. Ich hab' auch mal was hier ins Forum gestellt. Ca 360 Hits, aber leider keine
Bewerbung.
Wir suchen immer noch 4 Mitarbeiter.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

anders herum: stellengesuche werden auch ignoriert, also übers forum hab ich kein einziges angebot bekommen ... nicht schlimm, nur traurig


----------



## Markus (12 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> anders herum: stellengesuche werden auch ignoriert, also übers forum hab ich kein einziges angebot bekommen ... nicht schlimm, nur traurig


 

es wurde auch immer nach GUTEN gesucht... 

ne - das wundert mich jetzt echt, der großteil deiner qualitäten ist hier im forum ja offensichtlich. vielleicht ist das wie bei den schönen frauen die immer so einsam sind - keiner traut sich dran weil sie unerreichbar scheinen...

also wie gesagt, hier am bodensee ist es auch schön, in überlingen waren es gestern 15 grad...


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> also wie gesagt, hier am bodensee ist es auch schön, in überlingen waren es gestern 15 grad...


 
Aber auch nur weil die letzten Tage Föhn über die Alpen kam.


----------



## Markus (12 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Aber auch nur weil die letzten Tage Föhn über die Alpen kam.


 
du hast recht, man konte sehr viel von der bergen sehen...
@vierlagig wir meinen "berg" nicht "hügel"


----------



## vtrbender (12 November 2008)

Paddy1282 schrieb:


> ...oder sind gute Programmierer einfach rar.


Ich denke, zur Zeit sind qualifizierte Mitarbeiter ganz allgemein rar. Das bekomme ich bei uns an der Hochschule auch immer wieder mit: Der größte Teil hat, wenn er will, bereits vor Abschluss des Studiums einen guten Arbeitsplatz. Auch von einem Studienabbrecher, den ich gut kenne, weiß ich, dass er nach einem erfolgreich absolvierten SPS-Lehrgang mehrere Stellen zur Auswahl hatte.
Das ist wohl der Grund, warum 'qualifiziertes' Personal aus Indien o.ä. geholt werden soll


----------



## Paddy1282 (12 November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute die Stelle ins Forum gestellt unter Suche&Biete

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=166220#post166220

wer Interesse hat kann´s sich mal anschauen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2008)

ralfi schrieb:


> .. Man kann sie nur abwerben und mit Geld locken. ...



Hallo,

ich denke die weichen Faktoren Betriebsklima und Unternehmenskultur
sind fast noch wichtiger, siehe auch diese *Umfrage*.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2008)

Da fehlt ein Teil des Straßennamens in der "Anzeige".


----------



## johnij (12 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wo ist das?
> es gibt viele, die hier inserieren, meistens fehlt das feedback, ob sie hier fündig geworden sind, aber es kann nicht schaden!


 

Wer will bitte schön eine große Fresse???
Mit deiner Einstellung wirst du es schwer haben.....vorallem
bei einem Konzern......naja für sowas bist du ungeeignet...
Und vergiss nicht: immer locker durch die Hose atmen....
Also schönen Tag noch....:-D


----------



## johnij (12 November 2008)

Paddy1282 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal in der Rund hier fragen wie gerade die Jobsituation als SPS Programmierer ist, wir haben eine freie Stelle als Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik zu vergeben. Haben die Stelle schon in der Regionalen Tagesszeitung und bei der Arbeitsagentur ausgeschrieben jedoch war die Resonanz noch nicht so groß. Habt Ihr noch eine Idee wo wir die Stelle Ausschreiben könnten, würde es sinn machen die Stellen hier im Forum auszuschreiben, oder sind gute Programmierer einfach rar.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke, es gibt genug Programmierer aber
1- der Programmierer muss fast alles können (Schaltschrank*Eplan*,SPS,
Antriebstechnik,Hochsprachen bla bal bla...)
2-Er soll möglichst billig sein (weniger als 40 K p.a.)

Sowas finde ich unverschämt 



PS:  Wie wäre es mit einer Gehälter-Umfrage  (Gehalt (p.a.), Alter,Berufserfahrung,Tarif oder AT
....... )


----------



## MSB (12 November 2008)

@johnij
OK, Johnij berechnen wir also mal dein Gehalt:
Schaltschrank, für dich 0%
Eplan, für dich 0%
SPS, für dich 10%
Antriebstechnik, für dich 0%
Hochsprachen, für dich 20% (großzügigerweise)

Nach dieser hochwissenschaftlichen Rechnung, müsstest du also, (von 40k€ ausgegangen),
ca. 12000€ p.a. verdienen *ROFL*

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

@MSB: das hättest du nicht tun sollen, jetzt wird er es uns sagen und uns werden die augen tränen ... nicht wegen der höhe, sondern weil wir uns überlegen müssen, wie ein unternehmen nur so bescheuert sein kann jemanden der nix kann so überzubezahlen.

@johnij: ich verteidige mich bewußt nicht, ich weiß was ich kann und interessierte unternehmen dürfen gern meine unterlagen anfordern und mich persönlich kennenlernen, das ist nämlich der einzige eindruck, der bedeutung hat ... schau mal in die signatur von AUDSU ...


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Wer will bitte schön eine große Fresse???



Na, das sagt ja genau der Richtige *ROFL*

Ich jedenfalls würde eine "Große Fresse" immer noch einer Niete vorziehen ...



johnij schrieb:


> Mit deiner Einstellung wirst du es schwer haben.....vorallem
> bei einem Konzern......naja für sowas bist du ungeeignet...



Uhhhh, du scheinst ja ne ganz große Nummer in deinem Konzern zu sein. Aber deine Bosse wird freuen, daß du so loyal bist, also keine Gewerkschaft, kein Urlaub, keine höheren Lohnforderungen. Na ja, bis sie dich vielleicht eines Tages feuern, weil dein Arbeitsplatz nach Indien wandert, wie so viele andere. 



johnij schrieb:


> Und vergiss nicht: immer locker durch die Hose atmen....



Das hast du ja nicht nötig gelle, du atmest locker durch den großen Hohlraum im Kopf *ROFL*

PS: Mich würden dann doch mal deine Eignungskriterien für einen Konzern interessieren. Und vor Allem, wie kommst du darauf, daß das so sehr viel toller und wertvoller ist, als bei einem Mittelständischen Unternehmen zu arbeiten.


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2008)

> PS: Mich würden dann doch mal deine Eignungskriterien für einen Konzern interessieren. Und vor Allem, wie kommst du darauf, daß das so sehr viel toller und wertvoller ist, als bei einem Mittelständischen Unternehmen zu arbeiten.


Ich bin zwar auch nicht "Held der Arbeit", oder wie das hieß... Aber ich behaupte, dass sich eine "Nullnummer", eine Zeit lang, in einem großen Laden besser verstecken kann, als in kleineren Betrieben. Eine kleine Firma hat schon damit zu kämpfen, den Wasserkopf mit durchzufüttern. Da ist die "Anonymität" nicht so gegeben...


----------



## johnij (12 November 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> @johnij
> OK, Johnij berechnen wir also mal dein Gehalt:
> Schaltschrank, für dich 0%
> Eplan, für dich 0%
> ...


 
Hochsprachen 20% *ROFL*
Antriebstechnik 0% *ROFL*

You made my day *ROFL*

PS: bei großen Firmen konzentriert man sich nur auf einer
Aufgabe 

Noch was: die 12 K Kannst du Dir irgendwo einstecken


----------



## johnij (12 November 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch nicht "Held der Arbeit", oder wie das hieß... Aber ich behaupte, dass sich eine "Nullnummer", eine Zeit lang, in einem großen Laden besser verstecken kann, als in kleineren Betrieben. Eine kleine Firma hat schon damit zu kämpfen, den Wasserkopf mit durchzufüttern. Da ist die "Anonymität" nicht so gegeben...


 

Falsch mein Herr....
Das ganze muss nach Plan laufen
--> Wenn Du mit der Aufgabe nicht fertig bist, denn bist
Du am Arsch...*ROFL*
--> Du wirst überhaupt nicht die Probezeit bestehen 

Viele hier sind einfach neidisch
Die können mich mal......


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Viele hier sind einfach neidisch


 
Ohne Worte...*ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2008)

@Johnij
Erstens habe niemanden direkt angesprochen, aber wenn Du da gleich drauf anspringst... Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Du dir den Schuh anziehen sollst.

Zweitens bin ich in einer kleinen Firma angestellt und hätte gar keinen Bock drauf mich nur auf "eine Arbeit" zu konzentrieren. Bei uns muss jeder alles können, was die Firma betrifft. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Arbeit. Ich habe mehr als genug Abwechslung, dauernd neue Herausforderungen, lerne ständig neue Leute kennen und kann auf Firmenkosten die Welt bereisen. Ist zwar nicht jerdermanns Sache, aber mir macht es Spaß.

Außerdem bin ich kein "Vollblutprogrammierer" und kann mich mit 80% von den Leuten hier im Forum sowieso nicht messen. Das will ich auch gar nicht. 
Ich finde es nur sehr interessant, dass von vielen Leuten viele unterschiedliche Lösungen kommen und versuche mir dann das zu merken, was mir zu gute kommt. 

Also: Bevor Du wieder aus der Hüfte schießt, ohne vorher nachzudenken ob es Sinn macht... wie wäre es mit Klappe halten??


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> PS: bei großen Firmen konzentriert sich man nur auf einer
> Aufgabe



Yep. Das Zusammenstellen korrekter deutscher Sätze gehört definitiv nicht zu dieser einen Aufgabe und auch nicht zur Konzerneignungsprüfung.

Konzerneignungsprüfung: 30 Minuten in der Ecke sitzen und an *nichts* denken. Das hast du locker geschafft nehme ich an


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Konzerneignungsprüfung: 30 Minuten in der Ecke sitzen und an *nichts* denken. Das hast du locker geschafft nehme ich an


 
Klappehalten gehörte ganz sicher nicht zur Konzerneignungsprüfung!


----------



## Exmexx (12 November 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Antriebstechnik 0% *ROFL*



Hast schnell gelernt was?

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20932


----------



## Gerhard K (12 November 2008)

> Viele hier sind einfach neidisch
> Die können mich mal......


 
ja bin ich.wie schaffst du nur den rechner hochzufahren mit deinem IQ, der einem angepinkelten baum gleichkommen dürfte.*ROFL*
mann oh mann.dich verstecken sie sicher irgendwo in der dunkel-oder besenkammer.


----------



## johnij (12 November 2008)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Hast schnell gelernt was?
> 
> http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20932


 

Die sind 3 Monate her Herr Pfeife

Mittlerweile kann ich Servo/Fu parametrieren und zum Laufen bringen


----------



## johnij (12 November 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> ja bin ich.wie schaffst du nur den rechner hochzufahren mit deinem IQ, der einem angepinkelten baum gleichkommen dürfte.*ROFL*
> mann oh mann.dich verstecken sie sicher irgendwo in der dunkel-oder besenkammer.


 
Einem Idioten wie Dir gebe ich keine Antwort


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Einem Idioten wie Dir gebe ich keine Antwort



definiere mal bitte für alle mitlesenden idiot, damit wir auch vom selben reden können.

denn im moment führt sich hier nur einer wie ein idiot auf. wer das ist? hast du nen spiegel zur hand? japp - genau der!


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Einem Idioten wie Dir gebe ich keine Antwort


 
Wenn es jeder so halten würde wie du, dann wärste hier allein und keiner würde auf dich reagieren!

Außer vielleicht csharpxx! *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard K (12 November 2008)

> _Einem Idioten wie Dir gebe ich keine Antwort _


 
danke für die antwort.ROFLMAO

du bist ja noch unterbelichteter,als ich in meinen schlimmsten alpträumen vermutet hätte.


----------



## Golden Egg (12 November 2008)

Also ich dachte wir sind hier in einem Fachforum....wird irgendwie langsam kindisch.
Könnt euch ja mal alle zum Kaffee treffen und euch danach eins auf die Rübe haun.

Wie wärs wenn ihr wieder zum Thema zurückkehrt. Ich bin nämlich gerade kurz vor der Abschlussprüfung und mich würde schon mal interessieren wie es so in anderen Firmen ab geht, was man als Gehalt "verlangen" oder erwarten kann usw. 

Wäre euch sehr verbunden.

MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Also ich dachte wir sind hier in einem Fachforum....wird irgendwie langsam kindisch.
> Könnt euch ja mal alle zum Kaffee treffen und euch danach eins auf die Rübe haun.
> 
> Wie wärs wenn ihr wieder zum Thema zurückkehrt. Ich bin nämlich gerade kurz vor der Abschlussprüfung und mich würde schon mal interessieren wie es so in anderen Firmen ab geht, was man als Gehalt "verlangen" oder erwarten kann usw.
> ...



die gehaltsfrage kommt periodisch alle drei monate und immer wird meine antwort sein: irgendwas zwischen 16k€ und unbezahlbar! ... das ist einfach verhandlungssache und dein geschick ... kannst du dich gut verkaufen, wird es mehr, biste ne pfeife, eben nich ... dazu kommen regionale abhängigkeiten und die gesamtwirtschaftslage einer branche ...


----------



## Golden Egg (12 November 2008)

Mein Betrieb ist im südthüringischen Raum (Schleiz) ansässig. Als zur Zeit läuft´s auch recht gut. Alle Inbetriebnehmer sind außer Haus auf Montage... Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch erst einmal in der Firma bleiben. Mein Chef meint er übernimt mich wenn ich die Prüfung bestehe.... Bin nur noch am überlegen ob ich dann noch mein Fachabi mache und anschließend studiere. Mir kraut es jetzt schon vor Englisch. In der Praxis wird Enlisch immer wichtiger aber irgendwie bekommen es die Berufschulen (Kultus) es nicht gebacken Enlisch mit in den Lehrplan aufzunehmen. 3,5 Jahre kein Enlisch.....wir schwirig wieder rein zu kommen 
Wird schon schief gehn


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> 3,5 Jahre kein Enlisch.....wir schwirig wieder rein zu kommen



volkshochschule, englische filme, englische literatur, englisch chatten, per skype kannste sogar kostenfrei telefonieren, also englisch sprechende freunde suchen, englische fachliteratur lesen, der deutschen öfter mal die englische wikipedia vorziehen ... da gibt es soviele möglichkeiten!


----------



## stift (12 November 2008)

> Konzerneignungsprüfung: 30 Minuten in der Ecke sitzen und an *nichts* denken.


Sorry Ralle, aber die Konzerneignungsprüfung beim "Weltkonzern"  sieht anders aus. 
Also bei mir war die erste Frage vom Einstellungsgespräch ob ich denn ein Musikinstrument spielen kann, damit die Stifte-Kapelle gut besetzt ist. *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2008)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Also ich dachte wir sind hier in einem Fachforum....wird irgendwie langsam kindisch.
> Könnt euch ja mal alle zum Kaffee treffen und euch danach eins auf die Rübe haun.
> 
> Wie wärs wenn ihr wieder zum Thema zurückkehrt. Ich bin nämlich gerade kurz vor der Abschlussprüfung und mich würde schon mal interessieren wie es so in anderen Firmen ab geht, was man als Gehalt "verlangen" oder erwarten kann usw.
> ...



Na ja, aber dies hier ist der Bereich *Stammtisch*, da darf man auch mal nicht fachlich sein, dafür ist der ja da!
Mit dem Gehalt das ist schon regional sehr unterschiedlich und ich kann da leider nicht viel zu sagen, aber ihr habt ja Programmierer in der Firma. Das ist schon einmal ein Anhaltspunkt. Als "Neuling" liegst du da natürlich erstmal drunter, aber das Ziel ist somit klar.
Fachabi unbedingt, studieren ist ganz sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Auf jeden Fall steigen deine Möglichkeiten in allen Bereichen. 

PS: Bitte nicht Richtung "Entwickler" orientieren, ich kenne da einfach zu wenig positive Beispiele *ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (13 November 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Bitte nicht Richtung "Entwickler" orientieren, ich kenne da einfach zu wenig positive Beispiele *ROFL*


 
Ich bin Entwickler und bin sehr zufrieden damit!!


----------



## Golden Egg (13 November 2008)

Golden Egg schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich dachte wir sind hier in einem Fachforum....wird irgendwie langsam kindisch.
> Könnt euch ja mal alle zum Kaffee treffen und euch danach eins auf die Rübe haun.





			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, aber dies hier ist der Bereich *Stammtisch*, da darf man auch mal nicht fachlich sein, dafür ist der ja da!



Hast ja recht:sm24:


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich bin Entwickler und bin sehr zufrieden damit!!



Na gut , dann nehme ich Cerberus Entwicklungstätigkeit hiermit ausdrücklich aus der Warnung heraus 

PS: Die Anspielung ging ja auch in eine gaaaaanz andere Richtung.


----------



## vierlagig (13 November 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na gut , dann nehme ich Cerberus Entwicklungstätigkeit hiermit ausdrücklich aus der Warnung heraus



mußt du nicht, um die scheiße aufzuwiegen die ein anderer entwickler hier verzapft (wer hat larry schon mal so wütend gesehen) braucht es ne ganze menge gute und umgängliche


----------



## vtrbender (13 November 2008)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Bin nur noch am überlegen ob ich dann noch mein Fachabi mache und anschließend studiere. Mir kraut es jetzt schon vor Englisch. In der Praxis wird Enlisch immer wichtiger aber irgendwie bekommen es die Berufschulen (Kultus) es nicht gebacken Enlisch mit in den Lehrplan aufzunehmen. 3,5 Jahre kein Enlisch.....wir schwirig wieder rein zu kommen
> Wird schon schief gehn


Ich denke, diese Entscheidung solltest du nicht von deinen Englischkenntnissen abhängig machen. Ersteinmal ist Englisch nur ein Nebenfach und dann wird vor allem an den Fachhochschulen 'ziemlich weit unten' angefangen, um alle auf den gleichen Stand zu bringen. Also nur zu! ;-)


----------



## Eliza (13 November 2008)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Mein Betrieb ist im südthüringischen Raum (Schleiz) ansässig. Als zur Zeit läuft´s auch recht gut. Alle Inbetriebnehmer sind außer Haus auf Montage... Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch erst einmal in der Firma bleiben. Mein Chef meint er übernimt mich wenn ich die Prüfung bestehe.... Bin nur noch am überlegen ob ich dann noch mein Fachabi mache und anschließend studiere. Mir kraut es jetzt schon vor Englisch. In der Praxis wird Enlisch immer wichtiger aber irgendwie bekommen es die Berufschulen (Kultus) es nicht gebacken Enlisch mit in den Lehrplan aufzunehmen. 3,5 Jahre kein Enlisch.....wir schwirig wieder rein zu kommen
> Wird schon schief gehn


 
ich denke, dass das alles nicht so wild ist. auch nach 3,5 jahren ohne englisch kommt man wahrscheinlich ziemlich schnell wieder rein, und bei montagen um ausland lernt man 100 mal schneller als mit dem theoretischen schulenglisch. davon würde ich es auch nicht abhängig machen


----------



## stift (13 November 2008)

> Zitat von *Golden Egg*
> 
> 
> _Bin nur noch am überlegen ob ich dann noch mein Fachabi mache und anschließend studiere. Mir kraut es jetzt schon vor Englisch. In der Praxis wird Enlisch immer wichtiger aber irgendwie bekommen es die Berufschulen (Kultus) es nicht gebacken Enlisch mit in den Lehrplan aufzunehmen. 3,5 Jahre kein Enlisch.....wir schwirig wieder rein zu kommen
> Wird schon schief gehn_


Naja, also dass Englisch ein Nebenfach ist stimmt nicht. 
Ich mach ja grad mein Fachabi - bin seit 9 Wochen an der BOS. 
Bei uns gab es so einen Vorkurs, den würde ich dir schon mal empfehlen.  
Ist halt ein jahr immer Samstags aber zum reinkommen echt gut. 
Und das Englisch an der Bos ist dann nicht mehr so wie in der Realschule sondern da werden Texte analysiert oder Cartoons beschrieben. z.B. so was: http://www.sd-soeder.de/Describing%20Cartoons%20-%20Beispiele.pdf
So n Cartoon wird Teil unsrer Schulaufgabe am Dienstag und dann halt in der Abschlussprüfung. Obs in Thüringen auch so is weiß ich nicht. Also vom Englischen her würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Was erst mal bisschen probleme macht ist Chemie. Da ist halt gar nichts mehr da. Aber sonst gehts.


----------



## vtrbender (13 November 2008)

Ah sorry, habe mich nicht eindeutig ausgedrückt:
Im E-Technik-Studium ist Englisch ein Nebenfach. Wie es im Fachabitur war, weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## jokey (13 November 2008)

Dort war es "damals" nen Hauptfach


----------



## Golden Egg (14 November 2008)

Wie lange im voraus musste man sich für ein Fachabi einschreiben? Gab es da Fristen?


----------



## maxi (14 November 2008)

Ich hatte mal einfach auf drei Stellenangebote hier geschrieben.
Stellte bei beiden schnell fest das sie zwar alles an Können und Erfahrung wollen, aber die Gehaltsvorstellungen sehr weit auseinder liefen.

Laut statistischen Bundesamt wird für Meister/Ingeneur 50-60k gezahlt.
Da sind Angebote für brutto 2500-3000 Euro/ Monat nicht all zu motivierend und auch solchen Stellen rein gar nicht angemessen.
Das währe ein Gehlat für eine Fachkraft mit zusatzqualifikationen.

Also Tarif für diesbezüglichen Job sind etwa gerundet brutto 4450 Euro.
Für jemand guten und den notwendigen Fachlichen Scheinen und Titeln (Nachweisen) dazu.

Aber naja, Geld ist halt immer verhandelbar udn auch nur ein Gutscheinbon :O)


----------



## Orlean78 (14 November 2008)

Hallo liebe Forumer,

es würde mich interessieren, welchen Wert (Gehaltsmäßig) ich auf dem Arbeitsmarkt habe.

Alter: 30
Abschluss: Dipl.-Ing. (FH)
Berufserfahrung: 3 Jahre Automation
Kenntnisse (Gut bist sehr gut) : Step 7, Wincc & WinCC flexible, Codesys,Intouch, VB/VBA,Delphi,C/C++,Oracle,SQL, OPC Server
Eplan(ich kann gut die schaltpläne lesen), 

Sprachen: russisch,deutsch,französisch,englisch
Einsatzort: Badenwürtemberg/ Rheinlandpfalz

ich bedanke mich im vorraus

PS: Ingenieur-Büros/ Zeitarbeitsfirmen kommen bei mir nicht in Frage


----------



## johnij (14 November 2008)

Orlean78 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forumer,
> 
> es würde mich interessieren, welchen Wert (Gehaltsmäßig) ich auf dem Arbeitsmarkt habe.
> 
> ...


 


Ich denke 50 bis 60 K müssen drin sein


----------



## Gerhard K (14 November 2008)

ich würde sagen,das gehalt das du dir aushandelst bist du wert.du wirst ja selbst eine vorstellung haben was DU wert bist.und wenn jemand das nicht zahlen will,würde ich einen dienstvertrag nicht  unterzeichnen.


----------



## Orlean78 (14 November 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> ich würde sagen,das gehalt das du dir aushandelst bist du wert.du wirst ja selbst eine vorstellung haben was DU wert bist.und wenn jemand das nicht zahlen will,würde ich einen dienstvertrag nicht unterzeichnen.


 

Danke Gerhard.
Ich hätte aber gerne Zahlen  :-D


----------



## Orlean78 (14 November 2008)

Ich merke ´s keiner traut sich zu 

Man kann mir die Antwort per PN mitteilen, falls man nicht öffentlich schreiben möchte


----------



## Steve81 (14 November 2008)

Orlean78 schrieb:


> Ich merke ´s keiner traut sich zu
> 
> Man kann mir die Antwort per PN mitteilen, falls man nicht öffentlich schreiben möchte


 
Dann trau dich mal ne Gehaltsvorstellung abzugeben.


----------



## Orlean78 (14 November 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Dann trau dich mal ne Gehaltsvorstellung abzugeben.


 
Verdienst: 49 K +Laptop+handy+30 Tage Urlaub
Mitarbeiteranzahl: 250


----------



## Gerhard K (14 November 2008)

49K Netto? sonst würde ich es als zu wenig bezeichnen.


----------



## Blackforest (16 November 2008)

*Wer sucht hier Programmierer ?*

Also wenn jemand Programmierer sucht einfach bei mir melden
habe noch Termine Frei

am liebsten alles mit Siemens und Codesys
incl Visu


----------



## Orlean78 (16 November 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> 49K Netto? sonst würde ich es als zu wenig bezeichnen.


 
 Danke dass du andere leute auf den Arm nimmst...

Ein Vorschlag wäre vernünftiger aber was soll´s


----------



## s.leuschke (17 November 2008)

Würde noch einmal kurz auf den Anfangspunkt zurückkommen.

Mit den Stellenausschreibungen.

Es stimmt, dass die guten schwer findbar und nur mit entsprechenden Honorar zu ködern sind. Aber wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel mal so im Internet nach entsprechenden Stellen suche ( wohne in Österreich Bodenseeraum ), da sieht es ziemlich mau aus.
Zudem die Beschreibungen, was man als Wissen mitbringen sollte.
Ich interessiere mich sehr stark für S7-300, habe Kurse erfolgreich besucht, gehe ab Dez.2008 in die Regeltechnik ( SPS S7 ), worauf ich mich riesig freue.
Auch wenn dort S7 nicht überwiegend vorkommt. 
Aber gibt es auch für Neulinge oder Quereinsteiger überhaupt reelle Chancen, auf dem Programmierermarkt Fuss zu fassen, ohne nach 2 Monaten sagen zu müssen, ich bin nicht der Mann dafür, oder die Firma sagt, du bist nicht der Richtige ??
Könnte mir vorstellen, in diesem Bereich ansässig zu werden.
Da ich jedoch bereits viele Jahre aus dem Koffer gelebt habe, entfällt bei mir der Begriff Reisebereitschaft mehr oder weniger.

Zu den Verdiensten : Man darf sich nicht unter Wert verkaufen, eine Firma die nichts zahlen will, soll sich dann einen anderen Dummen suchen. Natürlich muss das Finanzielle einen Rahmen haben. Und man muss auch mit sich im reinen sein, ja sagen nützt nichts, wenn man schon im vorraus mit dem Lohn unzufrieden ist.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Gebs (17 November 2008)

Orlean78 schrieb:


> Verdienst: 49 K


Ich weiss nicht wie die Gehälter in BW aussehen, aber mit 3 Jahren Berufserfahrung wirds wohl etwas niedriger ausfallen.



Orlean78 schrieb:


> Laptop+handy


Wenn Du als Inbetriebsetzer arbeitest, brauchst Du das als Arbeitsmittel.
Ob Du die Sachen privat nutzen darfst, hängt vom Arbeitgeber ab.



Orlean78 schrieb:


> 30 Tage Urlaub


Ist für Aussendienstler bzw. Inbetriebsetzer Standard.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Orlean78 (17 November 2008)

Gebs schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie die Gehälter in BW aussehen, aber mit 3 Jahren Berufserfahrung wirds wohl etwas niedriger ausfallen.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Gebs


 
Sind 55 bis 60 K angemessen??


----------



## Gerhard K (17 November 2008)

> Alter: 30
> Abschluss: Dipl.-Ing. (FH)
> Berufserfahrung: 3 Jahre Automation
> Kenntnisse (Gut bist sehr gut) : Step 7, Wincc & WinCC flexible, Codesys,Intouch, VB/VBA,Delphi,C/C++,Oracle,SQL, OPC Server
> ...





> Danke dass du andere leute auf den Arm nimmst...


also mit den Qulifikationen würde ich weniger als 49K Netto wirklich für zu wenig halten.
ich habe nicht all diese Qualifikationen und komme Brutto schon auf diese zahl.
habe auch laptop handy und firmenwagen den ich auch ungegrenzt privat nutzen kann.


----------



## Gebs (17 November 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Aber gibt es auch für Neulinge oder Quereinsteiger überhaupt reelle Chancen, auf dem Programmierermarkt Fuss zu fassen, ohne nach 2 Monaten sagen zu müssen, ich bin nicht der Mann dafür, oder die Firma sagt, du bist nicht der Richtige ??


Ich bin auch Quereinsteiger (Hab' Chemieingenieurwesen studiert). Damals (vor 11 Jahren) 
gab es in meinem Bereich keine Jobs und so bin ich dann SPS-Programmierer 
geworden. Bei der heutigen Situation stehen die Changen für Neulinge und Quereinsteiger 
denke ich noch besser als früher.



s.leuschke schrieb:


> Da ich jedoch bereits viele Jahre aus dem Koffer gelebt habe, entfällt bei mir der Begriff Reisebereitschaft mehr oder weniger.


Da wird es dann recht schwierig einen Job zu bekommen. Wenn Du eine Firma findest, 
die ihre Kunden regional über Niederlassungen betreut, kannst Du allerdings Glück haben und 
bist seltener untewegs.
(Bei mir ist es glücklicherweise so. Bin aber trotzdem ca. 10 Wochen im Jahr weg.)

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Orlean78 (17 November 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> also mit den Qulifikationen würde ich weniger als 49K Netto wirklich für zu wenig halten.
> ich habe nicht all diese Qualifikationen und komme Brutto schon auf diese zahl.
> habe auch laptop handy und firmenwagen den ich auch ungegrenzt privat nutzen kann.


 
Hallo Gerhard,
danke für die Antwort
49 K sind Brutto 
Wieviel Berufserfahrung hast Du???

@aLL
ich möchte mich wieder bewerben, was soll ich als Gehaltsvorstellung eintragen??
Ich bitte um eure Hilfe

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Gebs (17 November 2008)

Orlean78 schrieb:


> Sind 55 bis 60 K angemessen??



Ich bin seit über 10 Jahren in der Branche und habe (bis auf die Sprachen) eine ähnlich Qualifikation.
Wenn mein Chef mein Gehalt auf 55K (brutto)  erhöhen würde, würd' ich Luftsprünge machen.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Orlean78 (17 November 2008)

Gebs schrieb:


> Ich bin seit über 10 Jahren in der Branche und habe (bis auf die Sprachen) eine ähnlich Qualifikation.
> Wenn mein Chef mein Gehalt auf 55K (brutto) erhöhen würde, würd' ich Luftsprünge machen.
> 
> Grüße
> Gebs


 
Ich denke, das ist zuuuuuuuu wenig.......


----------



## Gerhard K (17 November 2008)

habe betriebselektriker gelernt und bin seit ca. 10 jahren in der automatisierung tätig.


----------



## maxi (17 November 2008)

Es lassen sich auch easy 49k netto als Angestellter verdienen.
Gar nicht schwer.
Nur Freizeit und Leben gibt es dann keines :O)
70-80 Stundenwoche und jeder Sonn und Feiertag muss halt geklotzt werden, dann kommen 50k bestimmt zusammen 

Dann aber darauf achten, dass in der der gestzlichen Krankenkasse geblieben wird. Die Private schmeisst einen sonst bestimmt raus, wenn se nach 1-2 Jahren das Bournaut bezahlen soll


----------



## Cerberus (17 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Es lassen sich auch easy 49k netto als Angestellter verdienen.
> Gar nicht schwer.
> Nur Freizeit und Leben gibt es dann keines :O)
> 70-80 Stundenwoche und jeder Sonn und Feiertag muss halt geklotzt werden, dann kommen 50k bestimmt zusammen
> ...


 
Es steht jeden tag ein Dummer auf. Da findet sich bestimmt auch jemand, der das mitmacht!


----------



## Orlean78 (17 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Es lassen sich auch easy 49k netto als Angestellter verdienen.
> Gar nicht schwer.
> Nur Freizeit und Leben gibt es dann keines :O)
> 70-80 Stundenwoche und jeder Sonn und Feiertag muss halt geklotzt werden, dann kommen 50k bestimmt zusammen
> ...


 
maxi maxi maxi...
Wir haben die 40 Stunden pro Woche
Die Überstunden nimmt man als Zeitausgleich


----------



## Eliza (17 November 2008)

Orlean78 schrieb:


> maxi maxi maxi...
> Wir haben die 40 Stunden pro Woche
> Die Überstunden nimmt man als Zeitausgleich


 

*ROFL*
der war gut.


----------



## Markus (17 November 2008)

Orlean78 schrieb:


> Berufserfahrung: *3 Jahre* Automation


 


> Kenntnisse (*Gut bist sehr gut*) : Step 7, Wincc & WinCC flexible, Codesys,Intouch, VB/VBA,Delphi,C/C++,Oracle,SQL, OPC Server


 

kleiner tipp für deine bewerbung, derartige wiedersprüche lassen auf naivität oder selbstüberschätzung schliessen... schreib entweder das eine oder das andere - sei aber ehrlich...


----------



## Orlean78 (17 November 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> kleiner tipp für deine bewerbung, derartige wiedersprüche lassen auf naivität oder selbstüberschätzung schliessen... schreib entweder das eine oder das andere - sei aber ehrlich...


 

Was ist bitte schon dran wiedersprüchlich????

In 3 Jahren könnte man sich in die Materie gut einarbeiten 

Manche brauchen mehr, manche weniger


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

Orlean78 schrieb:


> Manche brauchen mehr, manche weniger



die meisten brauchen mehr und "sehr gut" heißt, dass man dich wecken könnte und du den menüpunkt, den man sucht im halbschlaf wörtlich navigieren kannst ... da komm ich mit meinen 13 jahren BE nich mal hin


----------



## Orlean78 (17 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die meisten brauchen mehr und "sehr gut" heißt, dass man dich wecken könnte und du den menüpunkt, den man sucht im halbschlaf wörtlich navigieren kannst ... da komm ich mit meinen 13 jahren BE nich mal hin


 

lach.. das war gut 4L


----------



## Markus (17 November 2008)

Orlean78 schrieb:


> Was ist bitte schon dran wiedersprüchlich????
> 
> In 3 Jahren könnte man sich in die Materie gut *einarbeiten*
> 
> Manche brauchen mehr, manche weniger



kein problem... 

...dann schreib aber auch EINARBEITEN = GRUNDKENTNISSE (meintwegen schmücke es noch mit dem adjektiv "fortgeschrittene" aus) - aber schreib nicht gut bis sehr gut...


----------



## Orlean78 (17 November 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> kein problem...
> 
> ...dann schreib aber auch EINARBEITEN = GRUNDKENTNISSE (meintwegen schmücke es noch mit dem adjektiv "fortgeschrittene" aus) - aber schreib nicht gut bis sehr gut...


 
Ok..Danke Markus :-D


----------



## Markus (17 November 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Würde noch einmal kurz auf den Anfangspunkt zurückkommen.
> 
> Mit den Stellenausschreibungen.
> 
> ...



ich glaube kaum dass du ein problem hast mit den grundkentnissen und vor allem mit deiner einstellung einen job in dem bereich zu bekommen!

meiner meinung ist es ein entscheidener unterschied ob jemand will oder nicht.

es gibt genug unternehmen die einen lernwilligen neueinsteiger mit grundkenntnissen und berufs- baustellen- lebens- und reiseerfahrung einem allwissenden unbelehrbaren vorziehen...

vieleicht bist es ja du der sich beim bewerben zu billig verkauft oder sich einfach etwas blöd anstellt dabei, die "die richtigen programmierer" kochen auch mit wasser. (ausser ich  ich bin der "auserwählte")

ich behaupte mal es gibt hier im forum mindestens 150 handlampen die sich programmierer schimpfen und in ihren firmen wie heilige kühe behandelt werden - die würdest du schonmal locker in die tasche stecken... 

nur mut!


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> vieleicht bist es ja du der sich beim bewerben zu billig verkauft



http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=167034&postcount=2

ohne worte


----------

